# working with CONTRACTORS?



## restoration101 (Apr 29, 2011)

I have always done work directly with clients but now I want to also start working with contractors in renovations and constructions. Obviously this will involve reading plans. My question is:

What are my responsibilities as a roofer,
Who provides the materials?
Are there other things like gutters that are my responsibility or just the roofing.


----------



## JWRoofing (May 4, 2011)

Hi Restoration,

We have two custom home builders that use us to install roofs. With all of them, the job is treated just like a regular customer. We get the materials, we pull the roofing permit, etc. We do coordinate inspections and installs as not to interfere with other work going on at the job-site. Maybe if the builders did track homes, it would be different. Also, as roofing contractors we should be able to secure better prices for roofing materials from our suppliers than a builder who only needs a roof every now and then. Also, blueprints are great for planning, but I measure the roof once the deck is installed before ordering materials. 

JW Roofing
_______________
Doral Roofing - Miami Thermal Imaging


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

Unless you want to work for nothing,..stick with clients,H/O's and such..


----------



## blageurt (Dec 15, 2009)

You will spend alot of time chasing them for money .... be careful


----------



## skipper1946 (Aug 24, 2011)

Interloc said:


> Unless you want to work for nothing,..stick with clients,H/O's and such..


Ditto!


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I've worked for several builders over the years as a sub. 

99% of the time the "builder" orders and pays for the roofing materials. 

To date have been burned on $385 which isn't bad considering several million dollars worth of jobs subbed from builders. 

To be honest I like being the contractor however and only deal with the homeowner.


----------



## chb70 (Jan 19, 2009)

The only time I work for GC's is if I am being paid by a title company.
As for working for GC's, treat them like any other customer you have worked for in the past. Just make sure you CYA with a subcontractor's contract.


Chicago Roofing


----------



## copperjohn (Sep 19, 2011)

I have done a lot of work for builders where I supplied the material and have really had to fight for the money. Let them supply the material and the risk is not as great.


----------



## charlotteroofers (Oct 4, 2010)

new home builders are generally scumbags....im not assuming this in any way shape or form. I am owed thousands still from several builders for years now. They want super fast, super cheap and still dont want to pay.....Its amazing to see America's neighborhoods being built by these jerkoffs.........This is why I only buy older homes....anything before 1940.  roof repair contractors charlotte nc


----------



## 50StatesRoofing (Sep 24, 2011)

Do you have a Contract? If So You only need to supply the work stated in contract. If there is another scope of work that is not stated, then it is not your responsibility. If you are willing to do the work get it in writing. As far as if there is no contract, do what you have to do to get your money and let the company know that you are going to charge for the extra work next time but you want it in writing. Or wash your hands with the company and find other contractors that pay and specify the work you are being paid for. Always before any job Get a detailed scope of work so you know what you are dealing with. A Company that pays Well.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Why would you want to take a step backwards and work with contractors?

Ok from time to time I catch myself saying the same thing for commercial work. Then I remember all the problems I had with residential contractors. 1) taking forever to get paid and not paying late fees. 2) Wanting the job done yesterday and not caring about my schedule, it's all about their schedule. 3) Perhaps the most important, jig saw puzzle contrcution, where a job could be all done in one day if it were readyl you come back and forth to the job 4-5 times because you are working in sections. Oh and don't get me started on jobs built not to print... 

Contractors generally don't pay nearly as much as property owners. The more levels of seperation you have from the customer the less and less money you will make. 


Contractors also don't want to sign MY contracts because they favor me. They also want my contracts to say "Work done to plans." However I write out a complete scope of work. A) They probably don't understand what this means. B) They have less liability if my contract has less detail.


----------



## skipper1946 (Aug 24, 2011)

I have a contract for homeowners. I will not work for GC's or builders. In addition to the contract, I send out via email, a, "Scope of Work", a few days prior to beginning the install. If my customers have questions, then I review and discuss. If any of you would like to see what I send, you can write me at www.arscoroofing.com 

Skip Cook


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

My scope of work is my contract. If I put myself in a customers shoes, I would never sign a contract to do a major renovation without a detailed scope of work being part of the contract upfront. How else do I know what I am buying? "a new roof" but that can mean ALOT.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

We work with a few, but have "thinned the herd" as the construction climate has gotten more interesting.

When it comes to working with new general contractors file your lien paperwork correctly every time.

Why would they change from their current company to yours? Are you going to undercut on price? If that works for you, it will work for the next guy $5 a square less than you. Is the builder looking for a roofer because the last three guys he had wouldn't work for him again if he were the last customer on earth?

In my opinion, unless you have a good relationship with a good builder, it is easier, faster, and better to work directly with homeowners.


----------



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

I have nothing but GREAT experiences with contractors! We work for 36 in my area and surrounding! I get the job done when they want it done and I get paid in under 30 days. Knock on wood, but I have never had an issue with a contractor. They are my bread and butter!


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

I remember those days Johnny. Made good money working 5-7 days a week, then realized they were paying so sub-par that we decided to work with real clients that realized and appreciated the value of our efforts. These 3-5 day weeks are much easier on everybody.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Builders are not all bad, even though there surely is bad ones I used to prefer builders/ new construction pre in the toilet economy- back when I DOMINATED the New Builds. 

Pre- staged roofs, typically dried in, no tear off, no real issues. This type of Roofing Contractor is Service Rated to the point where you need to stay on your game, on schedule but the beauty is those days that are weather related losses for them- is typically the same rain days you encounter so scheduling is not so difficult. 

In most situations the Contractor/ Builder requires Comp and Liability and doing so weeds out the jack legs. No dump runs, go to work, work, get paid.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

VT, I had forgotten the lack of cleanup with new. Never had a GC wanting comp or ins. though, until the 90's. I was pretty much out of new by then.
This area is overrun with jacklegs that do have comp and ins. now.


----------



## mlrslateroofing (Oct 22, 2013)

*work with contractors*



restoration101 said:


> I have always done work directly with clients but now I want to also start working with contractors in renovations and constructions. Obviously this will involve reading plans. My question is:
> 
> What are my responsibilities as a roofer,
> Who provides the materials?
> Are there other things like gutters that are my responsibility or just the roofing.


Hi Buddy,
It is a good thinking to work with contractors to expand your business. But, you have to be conscious when you work with people like this. Other wise you might be cheated or be a looser.

Thanks


----------



## kcmedia (Oct 24, 2013)

Working with contractor increased your responsibility also. Also required more hard work and dedication towards the job.And its up to you that you will take responsibility of material supply and gutter or not but specifically it's not your responsbility.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

kcmedia said:


> Working with contractor increased your responsibility also. Also required more hard work and dedication towards the job.And its up to you that you will take responsibility of material supply and gutter or not but specifically it's not your responsbility.


Wrong! Working directly for HO's leaves the roofer liable for everything, working for a GC splits the liability.:thumbdown:


----------



## Wislon Roofing (Nov 10, 2013)

Grumpy said:


> Why would you want to take a step backwards and work with contractors? http://wilson-roofing.com/ Vancouver roofing company 604.700.5405
> Ok from time to time I catch myself saying the same thing for commercial work. Then I remember all the problems I had with residential contractors. 1) taking forever to get paid and not paying late fees. 2) Wanting the job done yesterday and not caring about my schedule, it's all about their schedule. 3) Perhaps the most important, jig saw puzzle contrcution, where a job could be all done in one day if it were readyl you come back and forth to the job 4-5 times because you are working in sections. Oh and don't get me started on jobs built not to print...
> 
> Contractors generally don't pay nearly as much as property owners. The more levels of seperation you have from the customer the less and less money you will make.
> ...


Yes exactly,

I was hired in on a cedar re-roof by a contractor... The job went went sides ways because they 'mistakenly' sub'ed the job to some greenwood CLOWN who claimed he was more talented then he was.

Anyways, he ended up only finishing a quarter of the job before threatening the home owner after yelling and screaming on the roof because he couldn't handle the job.

The guy was a obvious hack and did shotty work on his side. (btw this was an inspected roof). This where I came in to help clean up and finish the job after this fiasco had happened. I did everything to spec because I take pride in my work and the finished job was spectacular. 

The inspection happened and some deficiency's came up that needed sorting out on the side that the greenwood worked on. The contractor hired in house employees to fix the deficiencies and payed out $1600 for 2 days work and when the inspection was cleared I got a check (Ooop's! I mean *INSULT*) for $450 for three 3 weeks of work. Basically the contractor put the blame on me for the deficiencies caused by the previous sub they hired and made me take the hit. I couldn't believe the disrespect and arrogance they showed to the guy that help turn the sideways job around for them.

Thinking about it just makes me sick to my stomach how people can be so greedy.


----------



## Wislon Roofing (Nov 10, 2013)

restoration101 said:


> I have always done work directly with clients but now I want to also start working with contractors in renovations and constructions. Obviously this will involve reading plans. My question is:http://wilson-roofing.com/ Vancouver roofing company 604.700.5405
> What are my responsibilities as a roofer,
> Who provides the materials?
> Are there other things like gutters that are my responsibility or just the roofing.





Interloc said:


> Unless you want to work for nothing,..stick with clients,H/O's and such..


Yeah, I did another job for a contractor finished it to 100% completion and inspector passed the roof. The client was ecstatic about the workmanship. But it was like pulling teeth to get my check... playing stupid games and etc with the contractor. Every one want's quick & 'easy' money with out having to get their hands dirty then keeping all the profits for themselves. 

Sell your own jobs.


----------

